# DIN 61508 vs DIN 62061: PFD/PFH-Berechnung Pumpe



## williwuff (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder mit dem Thema "Funktionale Sicherheit" beschäftigt.
Ich habe einen Schutzkreis, bei dem ich rechnerisch belegen muss, dass dieser mein gefordertes SIL erreicht (also PFD/PFH-Berechnung).
zusätzliche Vorgabe: Wiederholungsprüfung 1xjährlich

Die Anlage ist eine verfahrenstechnische Anlage (Prozessindustrie DIN 61511). Dort gibt es eine Sicherheitsabschaltung einer Pumpe (DIN 62061?). 
Die Schutzabschaltung erfolgt maximal 1x pro Jahr. Das würde also gemäß DIN 61508 "low-demand-mode" bedeuten und somit die Berechnung der PFD.
Jetzt habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass eine Pumpe eher als Maschine anzuordnen ist. Also würde die Maschinenrichtlinie DIN 62061 greifen. Dort gibt es jedoch keine PFD, sondern nur die PFH (also der continious mode).

Wie muss ich nun vorgehen? Muss ich jetzt die PFD oder die PFH berechnen? 

(zur Info: Ich habe derzeit nicht die Norm 62061 vorliegen, versuche aber diese bei Bedarf über die Fa. zu besorgen)

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier ein Auszug der Dir helfen kann eine Entscheidung zu treffen welche Norm du Anwenden kannst.
Auch die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 sagt ähnliches aus. 

 EN 62061
3.2.26
Betriebsart mit niedriger Anforderungsrate
(en: low demand mode)
Betriebsart, in der die Häufigkeit von Anforderungen an ein SRECS nicht mehr als einmal pro Jahr beträgt
und die Häufigkeit der Anforderungen nicht größer als die doppelte Häufigkeit des Proof-Tests ist
ANMERKUNG Einrichtungen, die nur in Übereinstimmung mit den Anforderungen zur Betriebsart mit niedriger Anforderungsrate
gemäß und entworfen worden sind, können für die Verwendung als Teil eines
SRECS nach dieser Norm ungeeignet sein. Die Betriebsart mit niedriger Anforderungsrate wird für die Anwendung von
SRECS an Maschinen als nicht relevant betrachtet.
3.2.27
Betriebsart mit hoher Anforderungsrate oder kontinuierlicher Anforderung
(en: high demand or continuous mode)
Betriebsart, in der die Häufigkeit von Anforderungen an ein SRECS mehr als einmal pro Jahr beträgt oder die Häufigkeit der Anforderungen größer als die doppelte Häufigkeit des Proof-Tests ist
modifiziert]
ANMERKUNG 1 Die Betriebsart mit niedriger Anforderungsrate wird für die Anwendung von SRECS an Maschinen als nicht relevant betrachtet. Daher werden in dieser Norm SRECS nur in der Betriebsart mit hoher Anforderungsrate oder kontinuierlicher Anforderung betrachtet.
ANMERKUNG 2 Betriebsart mit Anforderungsrate bedeutet, dass eine sicherheitsbezogene Steuerungsfunktion nur auf Anfrage (Anforderung) ausgeführt wird, um die Maschine in einen festgelegten Zustand zu überführen. Das SRECS hat keinen Einfluss auf die Maschine, bis eine Anforderung an die sicherheitsbezogene Steuerungsfunktion vorliegt.
ANMERKUNG 3 Betriebsart mit kontinuierlicher Anforderung bedeutet, dass eine sicherheitsbezogene Steuerungsfunktion dauernd (kontinuierlich) ausgeführt wird, d. h. das SRECS steuert kontinuierlich die Maschine und ein (gefahrbringender) Ausfall seiner Funktion kann zu einer Gefährdung führen.


----------



## jora (25 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

dir ist bewusst, das du eine Steuerung nicht nach der EN 61508 sondern nach der EN 61511 berechnen musst? Soweit ich das ganze Konzept noch verinerlicht habe, ist die EN 61508 nur als Grundlagennorm für Bauteilhersteller oder einige wenige sehr unglückliche, siehe
http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-en-61508-1-vde-0803-1-2011-02/135302584
Zitat von Beuth:
"*Einführungsbeitrag: * 										DIN EN 61508-1 (VDE 0803-1) behandelt diejenigen  Gesichtspunkte, die zu betrachten sind, wenn  elektrische/elektronische/programmierbare elektronische (E/E/PE) Systeme  zur Ausführung von Sicherheitsfunktionen eingesetzt werden. *Ein  Hauptziel dieser Norm ist es, für ein bestimmtes Anwendungsgebiet die  Entwicklung einer entsprechenden Internationalen Norm durch das jeweils  verantwortliche Komitee zu ermöglichen*. Dies erlaubt es, alle wichtigen  Einflussgrößen dieses Anwendungsgebietes vollständig zu berücksichtigen  und damit dessen besonderen Erfordernissen nachzukommen. Ein zweites  Ziel dieser Norm ist es, die Entwicklung eines sicherheitsbezogenen  E/E/PE-Systems, für dessen Anwendungsgebiet noch keine Internationale  Norm besteht, zu ermöglichen. Zuständig ist das GK 914 "Funktionale  Sicherheit elektrischer, elektronischer und programmierbarer  elektronischer Systeme (E, E, PES) zum Schutz von Personen und Umwelt"  der DKE Deutsche Kommission Elektrotechnik Elektronik  Informationstechnik im DIN und VDE."

Ich würde von der Richtlinie zur harmonisierten Norm, notfalls zur Norm gehen:
An deiner Stelle schauen welche Norm unter der entsprechenden Richtlinie harmonisiert ist (z.B. EN 62061 in der MRL). Nachdem du das heraus gefunden hast würde ich prüfen, ob ein sinnvoller Grund besteht, wieso diese Norm nicht angewendet werden kann. Sollte ein sinnvoller Grund bestehen (nicht "war zu teuer") musst du dich nach anderen Möglichkeiten zur Bestätigung der Sicherheit finden, also die EN 61511. 

Auch das ich nun Gefahr laufe, dich weiter zu verwirren, hast du mal an die DIN EN ISO 13849 Teile 1 und 2 gedacht? Bei Sicherheitsketten mit Prozesstechnik würde ich eher zu der tendieren, böse Zungen behaupten auch, das die einfacher ist - wobei das wohl Geschmackssache ist 

Gruß
Jora


----------

